# What Thanksgiving tournaments are being held in Nevada, Arizona, and Utah?



## socalkdg (Sep 21, 2020)

What Thanksgiving tournaments are being held in Nevada, Arizona, and Utah?   Our team is looking to play our first tourney and California might not be available.


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 22, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> What Thanksgiving tournaments are being held in Nevada, Arizona, and Utah?   Our team is looking to play our first tourney and California might not be available.


Desert Super Cup is the big one in AZ.

Same location as Cactus Kickoff.. Reach 11 soccer complex









						Desert Super Cup - Thanksgiving Soccer Tournament
					

Best in youth soccer




					desertsupercup.com


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Desert Super Cup is the big one in AZ.
> 
> Same location as Cactus Kickoff.. Reach 11 soccer complex
> 
> ...


Stay and play - buyer beware.

Also - the organization's address is in Ventura.  (???)


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Stay and play - buyer beware.
> 
> Also - the organization's address is in Ventura.  (???)


Um.. this tournament has been going on for at least 20 years, nice try though.  Weather should be awesome.

Here is a list of the college coaches that went last year it is a showcase as well.  Mostly D2 and D3 but something.

College coaches at Super cup


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Um.. this tournament has been going on for at least 20 years, nice try though.  Weather should be awesome.
> 
> Here is a list of the college coaches attending it is a showcase as well.
> 
> College coaches at Super cup


It's not stay and play?

Hotel Requirements
THIS IS A STAY AND PLAY EVENT FOR TRAVEL TEAMS.  All teams booking hotel rooms must use the selected hotels provided by the Desert Super Cup.  Any travel team not using the approved service will NOT be permitted to participate in the tournament and a refund will not be issued.









						General Information
					

Visit the post for more.




					desertsupercup.com


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 22, 2020)

espola said:


> It's not stay and play?
> 
> Hotel Requirements
> THIS IS A STAY AND PLAY EVENT FOR TRAVEL TEAMS.  All teams booking hotel rooms must use the selected hotels provided by the Desert Super Cup.  Any travel team not using the approved service will NOT be permitted to participate in the tournament and a refund will not be issued.
> ...


Not really sure.. im local so don't pay attention to that.  Its Scottsdale near Mayo Clinic so I'm sure there are plenty of rooms.  If you think it is sketchy.. don't come.  Sure it will easily sell out without your team.


----------



## whatithink (Sep 22, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Um.. this tournament has been going on for at least 20 years, nice try though.  Weather should be awesome.
> 
> Here is a list of the college coaches that went last year it is a showcase as well.  Mostly D2 and D3 but something.
> 
> College coaches at Super cup


20 years, really? The AZ Thanksgiving tournament used to be run by Sereno afaik, but they gave it up.

This one is new (3-4 years maybe) and run by Rated Sports, a for profit company. They have the Phoenix Cup (?) in April also.


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 22, 2020)

whatithink said:


> 20 years, really? The AZ Thanksgiving tournament used to be run by Sereno afaik, but they gave it up.
> 
> This one is new (3-4 years maybe) and run by Rated Sports, a for profit company. They have the Phoenix Cup (?) in April also.


Sereno and RSL merged.. Sereno is now RSL-AZ.  Either way.  If you think it is sketchy don't come.  It will likely sell out early next month anyway.  With tournament at Silverlakes not likely to happen there is probably enough local teams to fill it.  At Cactus Kickoff we had teams from CO, NM as well as CA so.. our fields are in demand.  My team is already registered and they are saying already 70% full.


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Not really sure.. im local so don't pay attention to that.  Its Scottsdale near Mayo Clinic so I'm sure there are plenty of rooms.  If you think it is sketchy.. don't come.  Sure it will easily sell out without your team.


It's only sketchy if the hotels jack up the prices and feed back part of the bonus to the organizers without disclosure.  We participated a tournament organized by USL in Illinois that offered a group discount at the headquarters hotel and let half our team stay with relatives in the area.  On the other hand, our team lost in the National Cup semifinals the year the Regionals were held in Albuquerque so we just missed the bullet where the compulsory hotels provided by the organizing committee were about 20% above market.


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 22, 2020)

espola said:


> It's only sketchy if the hotels jack up the prices and feed back part of the bonus to the organizers without disclosure.  We participated a tournament organized by USL in Illinois that offered a group discount at the headquarters hotel and let half our team stay with relatives in the area.  On the other hand, our team lost in the National Cup semifinals the year the Regionals were held in Albuquerque so we just missed the bullet where the compulsory hotels provided by the organizing committee were about 20% above market.


Lol.. Every tournament we play at in either NV or SD is stay and play.  Vegas Cup, Surf Cup, La Jolla Labor day Classic.. every room is at least $200 and I am sure the tournament organizers get some of that back.  Although.. Scottsdale in November is prime golf season so.. market may be a bit higher as well.


----------



## Footy30 (Sep 22, 2020)

Seriously... all stay and plays are the same but it is what it is and you decide if you want to partake or not, whether it's in CA, AZ, TN it's really simple either go or don't.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 22, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> Seriously... all stay and plays are the same but it is what it is and you decide if you want to partake or not, whether it's in CA, AZ, TN it's really simple either go or don't.


Some posters feel the need to insert themselves into every discussion with nonsensical comments to make themselves feel important.  The less you engage the better.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 22, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Not really sure.. im local so don't pay attention to that.  Its Scottsdale near Mayo Clinic so I'm sure there are plenty of rooms.  If you think it is sketchy.. don't come.  Sure it will easily sell out without your team.


He does not have children who play.


----------



## Willie (Sep 22, 2020)

LASTMAN14 said:


> He does not have children who play.


Espola/EOTL are super creepy


----------



## VegasParent (Sep 22, 2020)

Las Vegas Thanksgiving Classic. It's a state run tournament. This year they are recording all games and making it available to all players, teams, parents and college coaches. My kid has never played in this event so I can't comment on the quality. 









						Las Vegas Thanksgiving Classic
					

Youth Soccer Tournament…




					www.lvthanksgivingclassic.com


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2020)

Willie said:


> Espola/EOTL are super creepy


In what way do you find me "creepy"?  And what does "creepy" mean anyway?


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> Las Vegas Thanksgiving Classic. It's a state run tournament. This year they are recording all games and making it available to all players, teams, parents and college coaches. My kid has never played in this event so I can't comment on the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gee, another stay/play tournament, but it's Vegas, so what do you expect.

The hotels are being arranged by the Traveling Teams service company.  I have never used them to book rooms.  Others have.









						Traveling Teams - Northville, MI
					

71 reviews of Traveling Teams "The most pathetic company to do business with.  We have had the NON pleasure of dealing with these jokers because we were required to by a tournament director on numerous occasions.  To use the word pathetic, it  would be a compliment to describe them.  Try...




					www.yelp.com


----------



## VegasParent (Sep 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Gee, another stay/play tournament, but it's Vegas, so what do you expect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every out of state tournament (Socal, Arizona, etc.) my kid has played in has been stay and play so I'm not sure what your complaint is.


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 22, 2020)

espola said:


> It's not stay and play?
> 
> Hotel Requirements
> THIS IS A STAY AND PLAY EVENT FOR TRAVEL TEAMS.  All teams booking hotel rooms must use the selected hotels provided by the Desert Super Cup.  Any travel team not using the approved service will NOT be permitted to participate in the tournament and a refund will not be issued.
> ...


During Covid you cant tell family's where to stay. 

Charge an extra 3% to play so the tournament doesn't feel shorted and move on. Why are the simple fixes so hard?


----------



## espola (Sep 22, 2020)

VegasParent said:


> Every out of state tournament (Socal, Arizona, etc.) my kid has played in has been stay and play so I'm not sure what your complaint is.


It's not a complaint.  It's full disclosure.

The only time any of us stayed at a hotel booked through a tournament or an associated travel service was the first tournament my son went to as a coach.  The whole team stayed at the same hotel, and he didn't really care what it cost since the team was paying for it.  We went to one tournament in Vegas where we stayed at my wife's cousin's vacation condo.  Nobody seemed to mind.


----------



## dad4 (Sep 22, 2020)

I think we can assume it is all stay and play.

Thanks to @VegasParent and @tjinaz for the info.

Can anyone tell me about the level of competition at Vegas Thanksgiving Classic or Desert Super Cup?  Or who is thinking of going?


----------



## MSK357 (Sep 22, 2020)

espola said:


> In what way do you find me "creepy"?  And what does "creepy" mean anyway?


creepy as in youre like 80 years old and dont have any kids playing in youth soccer.  you add no value to your posts, because its been decades since you could even relate. You're only on here because youve become a scared hermit and this is your only way of communicating with the outside world. kind of sad but you know its true.


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Gee, another stay/play tournament, but it's Vegas, so what do you expect.


Do you know of a tournament that is available without stay and play in Utah, Arizona, or Nevada?


Also, thanks for the info.   Keep it coming.


----------



## whatithink (Sep 23, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> Sereno and RSL merged.. Sereno is now RSL-AZ.  Either way.  If you think it is sketchy don't come.  It will likely sell out early next month anyway.  With tournament at Silverlakes not likely to happen there is probably enough local teams to fill it.  At Cactus Kickoff we had teams from CO, NM as well as CA so.. our fields are in demand.  My team is already registered and they are saying already 70% full.


Sereno gave up the Thanksgiving weekend prior to becoming RSL. I never said the tournament was sketchy, merely pointed out who ran it and that it is a relatively new one.


----------



## whatithink (Sep 23, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Do you know of a tournament that is available without stay and play in Utah, Arizona, or Nevada?
> 
> 
> Also, thanks for the info.   Keep it coming.


Any tournament in AZ worth traveling to will be stay & play.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 23, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Any tournament in AZ worth traveling to will be stay & play.


....and in NV, CA, VA, NJ or any other state


----------



## whatithink (Sep 23, 2020)

espola said:


> It's only sketchy if the hotels jack up the prices and feed back part of the bonus to the organizers without disclosure.  We participated a tournament organized by USL in Illinois that offered a group discount at the headquarters hotel and let half our team stay with relatives in the area.  On the other hand, our team lost in the National Cup semifinals the year the Regionals were held in Albuquerque so we just missed the bullet where the compulsory hotels provided by the organizing committee were about 20% above market.


I always thought everyone knew that stay & play meant that the tournament organizer is getting a kick back. Any large/good tournament has it and providing the hotels are reasonably priced, it is what it is. 

I know of one local (AZ) club that gets $300K+ from hotel commissions. That same club has elite platforms and nobody (coaches, DOCs) are making big bucks form the club. That revenue (from excellent tournaments) allows them to offer/support those elite platforms. I have no problem with that model (my kids don't play for that club).

The models I hate (really ) are
- the Vegas tournaments which require 100% up front 60 days out with a zero cancellation policy for any reason. You can get out of it if, for example, your kid gets injured and you get your club to go to bat for you - but no guarantee
- or the 3 night min, but no 4 game guarantee, i.e. if I have to stay Fri, Sat & Sun, then I better be guaranteed a game on Mon


----------



## tjinaz (Sep 23, 2020)

If you are even thinking of going you better register soon.  Looking at the Arsenal Challenge tournament brackets Super Cup will be full soon.  And by full I mean if you looked at the teams playing you would think it was San Diego.  Big big turnout from SoCal and some from Colorado.  Need to make sure us locals have a spot this week.

May want to look at Royals Cup same club as Cactus Kickoff but October 23-25th 2020*.  *Not in Scottsdale but further East in Mesa.





__





						The Royal Cup
					






					www.rsl-az.com


----------



## Chalklines (Sep 23, 2020)

tjinaz said:


> If you are even thinking of going you better register soon.  Looking at the Arsenal Challenge tournament brackets Super Cup will be full soon.  And by full I mean if you looked at the teams playing you would think it was San Diego.  Big big turnout from SoCal and some from Colorado.  Need to make sure us locals have a spot this week.
> 
> May want to look at Royals Cup same club as Cactus Kickoff but October 23-25th 2020*.  *Not in Scottsdale but further East in Mesa.
> 
> ...


teams will travel out of state to play AYSO all stars or have the GOATS been renamed?


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 7, 2020)

Copper Sky Cup, anyone been to it?   October 23-25.

What about the Las Vegas Thanksgiving Classic?


----------



## watfly (Oct 7, 2020)

Nomads has moved their Thanksgiving tournament to Tucson.


----------



## VegasParent (Oct 8, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Copper Sky Cup, anyone been to it?   October 23-25.
> 
> What about the Las Vegas Thanksgiving Classic?


Here are the teams signed up for Vegas so far.





__





						Team List
					






					events.gotsport.com


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 8, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I think we can assume it is all stay and play.
> 
> Thanks to @VegasParent and @tjinaz for the info.
> 
> Can anyone tell me about the level of competition at Vegas Thanksgiving Classic or Desert Super Cup?  Or who is thinking of going?


Vegas Thanksgiving Classic has a team list up with participants.  Desert Super Cup no list, but I asked a representative and was told girls U16 has 18 teams already.


----------

